# Toddler with a bloated tummy



## rwhite

Hey girlies. I'm just wondering if anybody else has dealt with this before/is dealing with this. My son's belly sticks out ALL the time (and even more so when he's full). I didn't think too much of it as I see a lot of toddlers with tummies that are all puffed out and I thought it was just normal but my mum commented on it the other day and now I'm concerned.

I have noticed that his once innie (well, pretty much flat) belly button has become an outie and he has never had an umbilical hernia so I was confused as to whether that can just happen. But his tummy has been huge for maybe a month now?

I pressed around his belly button yesterday and he wasn't uncomfortable at all, so I don't think it could be a hernia, and he's been happy as a clam, but he isn't very regular when it comes to pooing and I'm wondering if it may be related. I'd say he poos maybe once every 4-5 days.

He has plenty of fresh fruit (not as keen on veges but we try) and keeps well hydrated with lots of water and formula. He has a fairly balanced diet, too, but he just doesn't go very often. He loves bananas and has one most days and I know they can be quite constipating, but I figure seeing as he has plenty of fluids it should even it out...I'm not sure though, maybe I should cut them out for a while.

Would it be worth taking him to the doctors? Considering booking him an appt for tomorrow to get him checked out. I'll also try and get a pic of his tummy if I can.


----------



## moter98

DS has always had hard stools. When he is really backed up we give him a sippy cup with a tablespoon or two of light karo syrup. this usually produces results in about one hour. when he does go, are his stools soft or hard? if there is anything wrong i wouldn't think it's anything serious because his tummy doesn't feel hard and he is acting normally. this could even be normal for him but only a dr would be able to tell you for sure. also, all kids have a bigger belly. this is because they are so small yet and their organs push their belly out a bit. when he gets older, that belly will go away. anyway, DS has hard stools a lot, but he does always go #2 everyday. we can tell if he is constipated because he will grunt and his face will turn red like he is trying to push something out but nothing will come. does your LO do that? it can't hurt to see your pediatrian, i always go in for anything that i'm worried about, if only for my own peace of mind.


----------



## rwhite

moter98 said:


> DS has always had hard stools. When he is really backed up we give him a sippy cup with a tablespoon or two of light karo syrup. this usually produces results in about one hour. when he does go, are his stools soft or hard? if there is anything wrong i wouldn't think it's anything serious because his tummy doesn't feel hard and he is acting normally. this could even be normal for him but only a dr would be able to tell you for sure. also, all kids have a bigger belly. this is because they are so small yet and their organs push their belly out a bit. when he gets older, that belly will go away. anyway, DS has hard stools a lot, but he does always go #2 everyday. we can tell if he is constipated because he will grunt and his face will turn red like he is trying to push something out but nothing will come. does your LO do that? it can't hurt to see your pediatrian, i always go in for anything that i'm worried about, if only for my own peace of mind.

His stools are...well, somewhere in the middle really. When I squish them (gross, I know :rofl:) they will squish and are softish on the outer part but are still quite firm if that makes sense? And they're a normal colour, not too dark or anything.

Yeah when I pushed his tummy it sort of just popped back, it was quite soft but there was some pressure there. I feel like if his belly was smaller he might look really skinny, so I really don't know.

He does do the constipated grunt :haha: Thanks, I think I will book that appointment just to be on the safe side. I want him to be a bit more comfortable as the other week he did a MASSIVE poo, it was the size of an adult one so I guess it had been building up.


----------



## moter98

he could just be a bit backed up. you could try the karo syrup if it seems to be bothering him. i've used the karo since DS was an infant. he had the projectile vomiting so we had to put him on a certain formula and it caused every stool to be hard so his whole first year we gave him karo syrup or prune juice everyday. it works well! also, try to give him some water, fruit like pears, veggies like peas, these will loosen him up. you can ask your dr. about the karo or prune juice. that's actually who told me about it. they may want you to start with that to see if that works. otherwise there are suppositories you can try. you should make sure that's what the problem is first though. if it is, i've got lots of experience with this so ask away if you have any questions!
also, things that would indicate a big problem would be blood in stool, doesn't sound like that's a problem for you. what you describe is alot like DS stools. now, this happens to him about 1-3 days per week and most times just giving him extra water,fruit or juice clears it up. however, if he's trying for days and no poo yet, then i have to do the karo or prune juice, then wait an hour for the blowout, lol!


----------



## chubbin

My LO was recently waking every two hours at night and asking for milk (he was using the bottle as a dummy), and I was being weak and tired and giving it to him! Ive finally bitten the bullet and stopped giving it to him, and its been surprisingly easy :) Anyway, my point is, since LO has stopped having a lot of milk through the night, his tummy has stopped being bloated. Now, you havent said that your LO has a lot of milk, but if they do, this reply might be relevant. If they dont, then sorry to post an irrelevant reply, and hope you get to the bottom of it soon :) xx


----------



## Lownthwaite

My LO has an umbilical hernia - it doesn't cause her pain or discomfort. 

Can you get a picture? :shrug:

If it's concerning you I would see the doctor just for peace of mind. 

We are back at the doctors with LO's hernia in the morning for a check up - she may be refered to a consultant - we will have to see.


----------



## rwhite

Thanks for your replies girls :hugs: 

Well, Lachlan did a MASSIVE poo last night (TMI - he had done a massive one when I'd gone to check on him while he was asleep, so got him up to change him and there was another one coming which I actually had to pull out with a wet wipe to help him get it out :sick:). Just huge. So obviously he is having blockage issues like I suspected, if we have yet another huge poo. I pushed on and touched his tummy after that and it was back to its usual self and he was happy as.

I think we are going to try and lay off the constipating foods for a week or so (bananas namely) and see how we go :thumbup:

x Thanks everyone.


----------

